
Recombinant E. coli as a biofactory for nanomaterials - joak
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/05/17/1804543115
======
joak
"Capable of producing 60 different nanomaterials including metals, metal
oxides, and quantum dots" Woaw!

